# 2010 vs.2007



## ehd (Sep 9, 2006)

Just traded my wife's 2007 premium and we are waiting on a 2010 premium plus (similar config); was not expecting any changes/improvements, but one dealer rep implied there were many improvements. seriously?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: 2010 vs.2007 (ehd)*

The new 3G MMI, Xenons w/LED, Audi Music Interface...there has been quite a bit. The new MMI is going to be great, good use of the voice control and the new maps are pretty cool.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 2010 vs.2007 ([email protected])*

live traffic is great! voice dialing w/o teaching car is great! however you input it into your phone, is how you say it to the car!!


----------

